# Ten of the Best 2013



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

It's that time of year again to start asking who wants to take part in Ten of the Best representing the GTROC.

We need ten cars in the team, some with the ability to score points in the 1/4 mile drag racing event, others to smash the 1km high speed run and some track cars to get points on the handling course.

Last year we came second to the great surprise of the MLR who we pushed into third place, our best result for years! This year we must try to get past the Subarus and take first place.

The event will take place on the weekend of 27 - 28 July.

If you would like to try out for the team please add your name to the list below. More details will be posted in due course.

All members of the team will receive sponsorship (special pricing) on racing fuel and tyres. VP Racing Fuel, Mickey Thompson, M&H, Hoosier, Toyo.

1. Ludders R33 GTR
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.


.


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

Interested for top speed run.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Please add your names to the list............simples.

1. Ludders R33 GTR
2. Vernonjones
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.


.


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

What are the rules for top speed and what were last years speeds? Thanks


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Vernonjones said:


> What are the rules for top speed and what were last years speeds? Thanks


The top speed run is from a standing start over 1km. John Hanton in his SVM R35 GTR won the top speed event last year with a fantastic 208.2 mph.


.


----------



## Kabz r35 Gtr (Sep 27, 2012)

I'd be happy to join you guys, my cars only a 650r so don't know if it will qualify to join you big boys.


----------



## willgts (Jul 17, 2004)

Ditto, would be happy to join the team but I know there are far more powerful examples around than mine. (Litchfield LM800).


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Kabz r35 Gtr said:


> I'd be happy to join you guys, my cars only a 650r so don't know if it will qualify to join you big boys.


Please cut and paste the list then add your name to it.


.


----------



## willgts (Jul 17, 2004)

1. Ludders R33 GTR
2. Vernonjones
3. Willgts
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.


----------



## Kabz r35 Gtr (Sep 27, 2012)

1. Ludders R33 GTR
2. Vernonjones
3. Willgts
4. Kabz r35 Gtr 
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

1. Ludders R33 GTR
2. Vernonjones R35 GTR
3. Willgts R35 GTR
4. Kabz R35 GTR
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.



.


----------



## professor matt (Nov 1, 2005)

1. Ludders R33 GTR
2. Vernonjones R35 GTR
3. Willgts R35 GTR
4. Kabz R35 GTR
5. Professor Matt R35 GTR
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.


----------



## pwpro (Jun 6, 2009)

really looking forward to this year as last was a good day but with all the current development this should be better 

Paul


----------



## Alexinphuket (Jan 25, 2012)

1. Ludders R33 GTR
2. Vernonjones R35 GTR
3. Willgts R35 GTR
4. Kabz R35 GTR
5. Professor Matt R35 GTR
6. Alexinphuket R35 GTR 
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.

Thanks


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

1. Ludders R33 GTR
2. Vernonjones R35 GTR
3. Willgts R35 GTR
4. Kabz R35 GTR
5. Professor Matt R35 GTR
6. Matt J R33 GTR
7. GTaaaaaarrrrrr! R35 GTR
8. Alexinphuket R35 GTR 
9. Fee Kindness - R32 GTR
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.




.


----------



## R35 Boxer (Aug 12, 2012)

1. Ludders R33 GTR
2. Vernonjones R35 GTR
3. Willgts R35 GTR
4. Kabz R35 GTR
5. Professor Matt R35 GTR
6. Matt J R33 GTR
7. GTaaaaaarrrrrr! R35 GTR
8. Alexinphuket R35 GTR 
9. Fee Kindness - R32 GTR
10. R35 Boxer - R35 GTR
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

1. Ludders R33 GTR
2. Vernonjones R35 GTR
3. Willgts R35 GTR
4. Kabz R35 GTR
5. Professor Matt R35 GTR
6. Matt J R33 GTR
7. GTaaaaaarrrrrr! R35 GTR
8. Alexinphuket R35 GTR 
9. Fee Kindness - R32 GTR
10. R35 Boxer - R35 GTR
11. johnhanton57 - R35 GTR
12.
13.
14.
15


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

1. Ludders R33 GTR
2. Vernonjones R35 GTR
3. Willgts R35 GTR
4. Kabz R35 GTR
5. Professor Matt R35 GTR
6. Matt J R33 GTR
7. GTaaaaaarrrrrr! R35 GTR
8. Alexinphuket R35 GTR 
9. Fee Kindness - R32 GTR
10. R35 Boxer - R35 GTR
11. johnhanton57 - R35 GTR
12. jm-imports - R35 GTR 
13.
14.
15


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

1. Ludders R33 GTR
2. Vernonjones R35 GTR
3. Willgts R35 GTR
4. Kabz R35 GTR
5. Professor Matt R35 GTR
6. Matt J R33 GTR
7. GTaaaaaarrrrrr! R35 GTR
8. Alexinphuket R35 GTR 
9. Fee Kindness - R32 GTR
10. R35 Boxer - R35 GTR
11. johnhanton57 - R35 GTR
12. ATCO - R34 GTR Blue Streak
13. JM-Imports - R35 GTR
14.
15.
16
17.
18.



.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

1. Ludders R33 GTR
2. Vernonjones R35 GTR
3. Willgts R35 GTR
4. Kabz R35 GTR
5. Professor Matt R35 GTR
6. Matt J R33 GTR
7. GTaaaaaarrrrrr! R35 GTR
8. Alexinphuket R35 GTR 
9. Fee Kindness - R32 GTR
10. R35 Boxer - R35 GTR
11. johnhanton57 - R35 GTR
12. ATCO - R34 GTR Blue Streak
13. JM-Imports - R35 GTR
14. rog350z -R35 GTR
15. NigelGTR - R35 GTR
16.
17.
18.



.


----------



## Steveio (Aug 13, 2012)

Wheres the venue?


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Steveio said:


> Wheres the venue?


Elvington Airfield York.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

1. Ludders R33 GTR
2. Vernonjones R35 GTR
3. Willgts R35 GTR
4. Kabz R35 GTR
5. Professor Matt R35 GTR
6. Matt J R33 GTR
7. GTaaaaaarrrrrr! R35 GTR
8. Alexinphuket R35 GTR 
9. Fee Kindness - R32 GTR
10. R35 Boxer - R35 GTR
11. johnhanton57 - R35 GTR
12. ATCO - R34 GTR Blue Streak
13. JM-Imports
14. rog350z
15. NigelGTR R35 650R
16. Nick C - R33 GTR (Hosaka)



.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Please note that all participants on the list for TOTB are entitled to special pricing on VP Racing Fuel, Toyo 888s, Hoosier Tires, Mickey Thompsons, Yokohama Tyres and anything that catches your eye on Grand Prix Race Wear, Grand Prix Kart Wear, Grand Prix Historic Wear, Grand Prix Mechanics Wear

Please pm your requirements to me.


.


----------



## G2GUV (Dec 16, 2012)

Probably a silly question, but I have always wanted to go spectate at this event.

Do we need to register or purchase some sort of tickets???


----------



## Kabz r35 Gtr (Sep 27, 2012)

G2GUV said:


> Probably a silly question, but I have always wanted to go spectate at this event.
> 
> Do we need to register or purchase some sort of tickets???


Buy the ticket form there no need to register :thumbsup:


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

G2GUV said:


> Probably a silly question, but I have always wanted to go spectate at this event.
> 
> Do we need to register or purchase some sort of tickets???


We will be arranging tickets for everyone interested in going to the event to (hopefully) support our team. Spectator arrangements will be announced in a few weeks time. I will start a thread in 'Events' soon.


.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

The spectator's thread is now open for supporters to add their names at http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/176309-ten-best-xii-july-27-28-2013-a.html#post1765732

Please speak with your friends and colleagues and let us make this the biggest event of the year!


.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

1. Ludders R33 GTR
2. Vernonjones R35 GTR
3. Willgts R35 GTR
4. Kabz R35 GTR
5. Professor Matt R35 GTR
6. Matt J R33 GTR
7. GTaaaaaarrrrrr! R35 GTR
8. Alexinphuket R35 GTR 
9. Fee Kindness - R32 GTR
10. R35 Boxer - R35 GTR
11. johnhanton57 - R35 GTR
12. ATCO - R34 GTR Blue Streak
13. JM-Imports
14. rog350z
15. NigelGTR R35 650R
16. Nick C - R33 GTR (Hosaka)[/QUOTE]
17. nailsgtr600
18.
19.


.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

1. Ludders R33 GTR
2. Vernonjones R35 GTR
3. Willgts R35 GTR
4. Kabz R35 GTR
5. Professor Matt R35 GTR
6. Matt J R33 GTR
7. GTaaaaaarrrrrr! R35 GTR
8. Alexinphuket R35 GTR 
9. Fee Kindness - R32 GTR
10. R35 Boxer - R35 GTR
11. johnhanton57 - R35 GTR
12. ATCO - R34 GTR Blue Streak
13. JM-Imports
14. rog350z
15. NigelGTR R35 650R
16. Nick C - R33 GTR (Hosaka)[/QUOTE]
17. nailsgtr600
18. rbs14.54x4 S14
19.


.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

For those of you that have never entered TOTB before or visited the TOTB web site I thought I should mention a very important point.

There is an entry fee of £100 per car.

If this changes anyone's mind about entering the event please let me know now.

Cheers

Jeff


.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

The shop is now open for TOTB spectator tickets. I have managed to secure the tickets this year at very special prices indeed but only for those who pay before the end of May. The ticket prices will increase on June 1st so get them now.

Current offer is;

Sunday only GTROC price £13. It costs £20 on the gate!

Weekend ticket GTROC price £23. It costs £30 on the gate!

Weekend camping with entertainment £28. It costs £40 on the gate!

Tickets here Events and Meets ? GTROC

If they want to camp and have a good time try the GTROC tent at only £27 on the same page.



.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

The thread for the Jap Show is now open at http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/177996-jap-show-29-30-june-2013-a.html

This is an ideal opportunity to run your car down the 1/4 mile strip in preperation for TOTB. We need to see what your car can do!!

If you don't fancy racing just come along and enjoy the day/weekend supporting your club and mixing with the other members.



.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Come on everyone we need you at the Jap Show for a shakedown!!


.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

1. Ludders R33 GTR
2. Vernonjones R35 GTR
3. Willgts R35 GTR
4. Kabz R35 GTR
5. Professor Matt R35 GTR
6. Matt J R33 GTR
7. GTaaaaaarrrrrr! R35 GTR
8. Alexinphuket R35 GTR 
9. Fee Kindness - R32 GTR
10. R35 Boxer - R35 GTR
11. johnhanton57 - R35 GTR
12. ATCO - R34 GTR Blue Streak
13. JM-Imports
14. rog350z
15. NigelGTR R35 650R
16. Nick C - R33 GTR (Hosaka)
17. nailsgtr600
18. rbs14.54x4 S14
19. Tune-R R32 GTR



.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Vernon Jones your mail box is full and I need to send you something. Please pm when you have made some space.

Cheers

Jeff



.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

1. Ludders R33 GTR
2. Vernonjones R35 GTR
3. Willgts R35 GTR
4. Kabz R35 GTR
5. Professor Matt R35 GTR
6. Matt J R33 GTR
7. GTaaaaaarrrrrr! R35 GTR
8. Alexinphuket R35 GTR 
9. Chubby - R35 GTR
10. R35 Boxer - R35 GTR
11. johnhanton57 - R35 GTR
12. ATCO - R34 GTR Blue Streak
13. JM-Imports
14. rog350z
15. NigelGTR R35 650R
16. Nick C - R33 GTR (Hosaka)
17. nailsgtr600
18. rbs14.54x4 S14
19. Tune-R R32 GTR



.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

1. Ludders R33 GTR
2. Vernonjones R35 GTR
3. Willgts R35 GTR
4. Kabz R35 GTR
5. Professor Matt R35 GTR
6. Matt J R33 GTR
7. GTaaaaaarrrrrr! R35 GTR
8. Alexinphuket R35 GTR 
9. Chubby - R35 GTR
10. R35 Boxer - R35 GTR
11. johnhanton57 - R35 GTR
12. ATCO - R34 GTR Blue Streak
13. JM-Imports
14. rog350z
15. NigelGTR R35 650R
16. Nick C - R33 GTR (Hosaka)
17. nailsgtr600
18. rbs14.54x4 S14
19. Tune-R R32 GTR
20. M3855 



.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

The GTROC Team list for Ten of the Best 2013 is now closed to new applicants. The Team will be announced very soon indeed. Anyone who wants to pull out must say so now.

Thanks for entering.

Jeff.



.


----------



## Kabz r35 Gtr (Sep 27, 2012)

Guys I'm sorry I won't make it to this one going away on the 12 july and returning on 28


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

IN NO PARTICULAR ORDER THE TEAM SELECTION STARTS WITH:

Alexinphuket with his R35 GTR

Congratulations!!

More to come very soon!


.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

IN NO PARTICULAR ORDER THE TEAM SELECTION GROWS:

1. Alexinphuket with his R35 GTR
2. nick the tubman with his R32 GTR

Congratulations!!

More to come very soon!


.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

IN NO PARTICULAR ORDER THE TEAM SELECTION GROWS AND GROWS:

1. Alexinphuket with his R35 GTR
2. nick the tubman with his R32 GTR
3. Chubby with his R35 GTR



Congratulations!!

More to come very soon!


.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

NUMBER FOUR JOINS THE LIST:


1. Alexinphuket with his R35 GTR
2. nick the tubman with his R32 GTR
3. Chubby with his R35 GTR
4. M3855 with his R33 GTR



Congratulations!!

More to come very soon!


.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

NUMBERS FIVE AND SIX JOINS THE LIST:


1. Alexinphuket with his R35 GTR
2. nick the tubman with his R32 GTR
3. Chubby with his R35 GTR
4. M3855 with his R33 GTR
5. GTaaaaaarrrrrr! with his R35 GTR
6. [email protected] with his R33 GTR



Congratulations!!

More to come very soon!


.


----------



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

Jeff,

my car is a R33 and marks (m3855) is a R32 mate


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

nick the tubman said:


> Jeff,
> 
> my car is a R33 and marks (m3855) is a R32 mate


I was close!!



.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

NUMBERS SEVEN AND EIGHT:


1. Alexinphuket with his R35 GTR
2. nick the tubman with his R33 GTR
3. Chubby with his R35 GTR
4. M3855 with his R32 GTR
5. GTaaaaaarrrrrr! with his R35 GTR
6. [email protected] with his R33 GTR
7. JM-Imports with his R35 GTR
8. ATCO with his R34 GTR


Congratulations!!

More to come very soon!


.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

NINE AND TEN


1. Alexinphuket with his R35 GTR
2. nick the tubman with his R33 GTR
3. Chubby with his R35 GTR
4. M3855 with his R32 GTR
5. GTaaaaaarrrrrr! with his R35 GTR
6. [email protected] with his R33 GTR
7. JM-Imports with his R35 GTR
8. ATCO with his R34 GTR
9. johnhanton57 with his R35 GTR
10. Ludders (yes me!) in the Abbey Motorsport R33 GTR



And still more to come!!!!!!!

.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

GTROC TOTB TEAM 1 


1. Alexinphuket with his R35 GTR
2. nick the tubman with his R33 GTR
3. Chubby with his R35 GTR
4. M3855 with his R32 GTR
5. GTaaaaaarrrrrr! with his R35 GTR
6. [email protected] with his R33 GTR
7. JM-Imports with his R35 GTR
8. ATCO with his R34 GTR
9. johnhanton57 with his R35 GTR
10. Ludders (yes me!) in the Abbey Motorsport R33 GTR


GTROC TOTB TEAM 2

1. Willgts - R35 GTR
2. Matt J - R33 GTR
3. R35Boxer - R35 GTR
4. rog350z - R35 GTR
5. Silver R - R35 GTR

And still more to come!!!!!!!

.


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Ludders said:


> GTROC TOTB TEAM 1
> 
> 
> 1. Alexinphuket with his R35 GTR
> ...


Woo hoo! Should be a great event and aiming for the podium (top step if top team all blow themselves up - or it rains!!)

Can't wait to meet all - great job for Mr Ludgate getting not one but two teams out at this flagship GTROC event. Reminder even if you don't fancy racing then come along on the Sunday and support the club and watch some fast cars beak some records (Mr Hanton that is you I am talking about).


----------



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

where is Marcus & Walt ???? surely they must be in. the did a sterling job last year....
--------------------------------------------------

waits for an official MWM Systems response....


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

nick the tubman said:


> where is Marcus & Walt ???? surely they must be in. the did a sterling job last year....
> --------------------------------------------------
> 
> waits for an official MWM Systems response....


Both were invited but they declined the offer.

Maybe next year?


.


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

ROG350Z said:


> Woo hoo! Should be a great event and aiming for the podium (top step if top team all blow themselves up - or it rains!!)
> 
> Can't wait to meet all - great job for Mr Ludgate getting not one but two teams out at this flagship GTROC event. Reminder even if you don't fancy racing then come along on the Sunday and support the club and watch some fast cars beak some records (Mr Hanton that is you I am talking about).


Hi Roger,

I will for sure break something at TOTB................just hope it is record and not another expensive part


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

This year we have one rule. You can brake but you cannot break! 

I love the English language.



.


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

johnhanton57 said:


> Hi Roger,
> 
> I will for sure break something at TOTB................just hope it is record and not another expensive part


Oh you will be killing records am sure. Love the fact we have a Team 2 in case of rain haha.


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

Rain? What idiot said rain? 

Hang um, that's what I say. 

The only V in a GTR is V-Spec!


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

ATCO said:


> Rain? What idiot said rain?
> 
> Hang um, that's what I say.
> 
> The only V in a GTR is V-Spec!


Looking forward to seeing your streak Dave - don't blow it up this time!


----------



## Alexinphuket (Jan 25, 2012)

Ludders said:


> This year we have one rule. You can brake but you cannot break!
> 
> I love the English language.
> 
> ...



I better get some smaller jets then!


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Alexinphuket said:


> I better get some smaller jets then!


Bigger jets are allowed...............


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Thanks everyone; I am now off to France on holiday and I do not get back to the UK until late Wednesday evening. Everyone who has sent back thier entry form etc has my email address so any questions use that. You will not get an instant answer but you will get one.

If I do not see you before or hear from you I will see some of you Friday evening at the track and everyone Saturday for a shakedown.

It is very important that you are there on Saturday as early as possible so we can set up our stand and put in some practice.

See you there.



.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

The drivers packs will be posted out on Monday, please make sure you bring the whole pack with you to TOTB. Each pack will have two entry tickets. If you need more for support people and guests you need to buy them before 5pm tomorrow (Saturday) from the Club Shop as it will then close. Tickets on the gate are far more expensive!!





.



.


----------



## djtimodj (Jul 24, 2011)

Hi Guys, 

Just wanted to introduce myself to the guys that will be competing at TOTB XII next week  

Im Tim and I run a small up-coming JDM/Supercar blog on facebook and film Drift/Car meets etc. 

I filmed TOTB XI last year and as this was my first time filming for the event I did not have much chance to introduce myself to the drivers and rig up in car camera's etc. 

I will be looking for cars to fit internal/external camera's to and possibly a quick chat/interview about the cars/teams. 

I have spoken to Jeff (Ludders) and Jurgen (JM-Imports) and been told this should not be a problem  

Feel free to come over have a chat and don't look to worried if a stranger carrying far to much camera equipment wants to fit GoPro's etc to the cars  

TOTB XII Film will be going on to my youtube channel @ https://www.youtube.com/user/djtimodj

And will be posted up on facebook @ https://www.facebook.com/TimCrawfordMedia

Fingers crossed for sun guys! 

See you on Sunday! 

Tim (TC MEDIA)


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

djtimodj said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just wanted to introduce myself to the guys that will be competing at TOTB XII next week
> 
> ...


Hi Tim, 

Great vid last year (mine is final car of video so I applause your choice of closing act!).

More than happy to put camera in car for handling circuit if you wish and look forward to meeting you at the event! A GTROC specific set of clips might be awesome if possible...?

Cheers,

Rog.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

Two cars Ready For You Jeff 
kk


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Two cars Ready For You Jeff
> kk


Thanks Kevin we will use them wisely! Lol



.


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

Ludders said:


> Thanks Kevin we will use them wisely! Lol
> 
> 
> 
> .


Nobody said nothing about being WISE:flame::flame:


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Ludders said:


> Thanks Kevin we will use them wisely! Lol
> 
> 
> 
> .


Eh? Really..... ;-)


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Two cars Ready For You Jeff
> kk


Awesome Kev, can't wait to see them run.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

ROG350Z said:


> Eh? Really..... ;-)


No chance...........





.


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

drivers for event


https://word.office.live.com/wv/Wor...itle=Entry+Registration+Details+TOTBXII-3.doc


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

Jm-Imports said:


> drivers for event
> 
> 
> https://word.office.live.com/wv/Wor...itle=Entry+Registration+Details+TOTBXII-3.doc


That link seems to have died Jurgen. Where did you find it mate?


----------



## willgts (Jul 17, 2004)

There was a link on the TOTB Facebook page.


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

willgts said:


> There was a link on the TOTB Facebook page.


Thanks Will, just found it on FaceBonk :smokin:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

John On his way to TOTB 







The SVM Bear will keep an eye on him Lol












All the best John... Also Good luck from Team SVM to all Team GTRO .


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

Any news yet? Jurgen or JH times?


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

All going well so far - JH radiator change and repair during midday period but very strong pcormances on handling from Nick, Chubby and Mark and Blue Streak is flipping quick and not exploded yet! Think we will carry on write up in events area so all can see the team - going for the win tomorrow for the firs time in years for GTROC.


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

Well done guys, just heard George is in the 9's, bet he is well pleased


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

JamieP said:


> Well done guys, just heard George is in the 9's, bet he is well pleased


I have done brilliantly not to score any points (or get close haha) but we get extra four points for fielding a team of ten cars of same make so that helps.

All updates in events section as keeps having to post in three places from now on please.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Any ideas why tickets bought through the club haven't arrived yet and how family members are now going to gain access to the event?


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

matt j said:


> Any ideas why tickets bought through the club haven't arrived yet and how family members are now going to gain access to the event?


Sorry Matt, No idea I am afraid but if this is the case the organisers will have a list and can contact Jeff or I at the event to confirm tickets. PM me for mobile number if it is an issue and SMS me when you arrive and we will have a word and ensure it is as smooth as we can make it. No idea why post hasn't delivered on time.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Ahhhhhh! cheers Rog, just found the ticket in the drivers pack and not sent to the alternative address, no worries I'll leave it at the gate thanks


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

matt j said:


> Ahhhhhh! cheers Rog, just found the ticket in the drivers pack and not sent to the alternative address, no worries I'll leave it at the gate thanks


Excellent - thank goodness for that - you had me slightly worried!

See you tomorrow - GTROC halfway up pit lane on right - you can't miss the giant yellow truck!


----------



## asiasi (Dec 22, 2007)

TOTB live Please wait for results to change, each class will be shown in sequence!

 when i cant be arsed to log in


----------



## pwpro (Jun 6, 2009)

Weathers looking ropey in the morning so will be up around lunch time 

Best of luck team Gtroc !!


----------



## car killer (Oct 27, 2005)

Best of luck everyone 
i bet its alot of your lots fault why my gtr is still at litchfield an I have to come cheer you on in my focus rs lol


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

GL ALL.


----------



## Toger13 (Feb 10, 2013)

John got 2nd in the drag event I believe in the head to head with Andy forest but I don't know any points or owt couldn't hear the speaker system lol

Si


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Congrats to mlr on regaining the title. 22b team (my old haunt) lost by just two points. Seems the top speed points made the difference.


----------



## richy (Feb 6, 2005)

So all the amazing GTR's in the team with over 1000bhp and every electronic gizmo going and they got beat by shitaru and mitsipussy really !!!! Oh dear


----------



## pwpro (Jun 6, 2009)

richy said:


> So all the amazing GTR's in the team with over 1000bhp and every electronic gizmo going and they got beat by shitaru and mitsipussy really !!!! Oh dear


It's the gizmos that are the problem dude your constantly battling them


----------



## richy (Feb 6, 2005)

Yeah but still, 1/4 mile - gtr should win, top speed - gtr should win, handling - gtr should do well enough in the other events to be able to loose a bit in this category and still win overall


----------



## pwpro (Jun 6, 2009)

richy said:


> Yeah but still, 1/4 mile - gtr should win, top speed - gtr should win, handling - gtr should do well enough in the other events to be able to loose a bit in this category and still win overall


You can't fight Physics lad Andy Forrest car is well over 1000 bhp and weighs about a tonne 

You'd need a 2000 bhp Gtr to level the playing field on the 1/4

Top speed is up for debate but your back to physics on handling 

For the r35 lads to properly compete the gizmo's need to go or be dulled enough to let the driver decide whats going to happen


----------



## richy (Feb 6, 2005)

Andys car is 1 car, I did not say one of the GTR's should of won the outright fastest car lad, it was from the post earlier saying MLR club won and 22B came second in team event surely team GTR would of expected to win or at least be better than I'm guessing 3rd !!


----------



## jambo 32gtr (Apr 1, 2009)

Why should team gtr expect to beat the other 2 ?


----------



## isub (Mar 18, 2013)

I dont think there is any shame in coming 3rd to the evos and scoobs. Almost all of them are very trick, stripped out racers. The majority of the gtrs especially the 35s could still be driven as a daily!!
Think everyone expects the R35s to do so well as out of the box they are a superior car, but remember the likes of Andy Forest, JGM, norris etc have been perfecting their platform for over a decade. Most tuners are still getting to grips with the R35. Let see where they are in a few more years


----------



## paulock (Dec 1, 2012)

richy said:


> So all the amazing GTR's in the team with over 1000bhp and every electronic gizmo going and they got beat by shitaru and mitsipussy really !!!! Oh dear


but they are still twice the wait


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Heard many people talking about this today: The first car in the 1/4 list that I would class as a 'street car' was Jurgen in 6th and then George in 10th. The rules may state the best all round street car but the rules have been manipulated for years. There were so many cars which would not pass an MOT and should have been in a pro class is wasn't even funny. TOTB isn't about finding the best street car anymore and hasn't been that way for a long time. But... You can't argue it's great fun and good entertainment!


----------



## richy (Feb 6, 2005)

No shame at all, the comment of shitaru and mitsipussy was me making fun at some gtr owners that would look down on these cars, I know from going to the event the level of cars is very high, BUT as a TEAM I would expect GTR to be 1st as although andy's car is a crazy fast car, it is still only one car not all cars in 22b would be to this standard and they came second anyway so and ya car was not the best example to a discussion on winning the team event, as a Team the gtr team must of expected a better result than (again I'm guessing 3rd) going into the event, I look forward to seeing the results to the individual events


----------



## richy (Feb 6, 2005)

I agree most of the top cars are not daily cars and cars like jurgens are, I thought you had to produce an mot at the event ?
Last time I was at the event I think a Evo 5 rs won the handling event as you would probably expect but that same car was not good compared to most at 1/4 and top speed, so again my point is as a TEAM the gtr should win/do very well at 1/4 and top speed and hold its own on handling due to being an all round car


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Must be a friendly MOT tested who passes a car with the exhaust pipe exiting the centre of the bonnet vertically...

Results are here Please wait for results to change, each class will be shown in sequence!

Easy to see why the team came third, the Mitsubishi and Subarus produced very good results and were consistently in the top ten. The team wasn't just 10 R35's, it was mixed with R33's and R34's and from what I saw, everyone gave it their all for the team, you can't ask for more than that from privateers


----------



## richy (Feb 6, 2005)

This was in post 1 of this thread - We need ten cars in the team, some with the ability to score points in the 1/4 mile drag racing event, others to smash the 1km high speed run and some track cars to get points on the handling course.

Based on this I would expect and I'm sure many others would expect gtr to win as the TEAM was being put together to cover all 3 events to give a good overall score and to win the event


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

It's been said before buy its not getting through for some reason, the track is far too tight for big cars, look at the handling results. The difference is, the cars that did do well in the handling were also able to do well in both the top speed and the 1/4 and scored multiple points. There was just 1 GTR that scored points on the circuit and it didn't score on the 1/4 or top speed. can't see too many GTR owners stripping the weight out of their car and still classing it as a street car TBH.


----------



## richy (Feb 6, 2005)

So what your saying is that the GTR was never going to win or in fact ever beat either the 22b team or MLR ? So see you saying they were wrong to enter ? Please don't say they should enter for fun as I doubt any of the team didn't want to win or believe they could do well. 
You are saying I don't understand, you don't know me or what I understand about totb or modified cars or indeed race cars, you assume that because I have a different view to you that I don't know what I'm talking about,


----------



## nismoman (Jul 13, 2004)

TOTB rules are a joke ,but we have been down this route before back in the day ,there's so many factors to consider there's not enough hours in the day to even bother with it .the organizers are never going to not let these ROAD CARS COMPETE most cars have front wings on now don't they mounted over the bonnet ,well according to Stevie wonders test centre there road legal with a MOT


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

Some pointless posts here. 
Fact is we walked away with more trophies than MLR or 22b I think.
MLR got result to some degree because we took points away from 22b.
Fact, we took top speed, we took places 2 and 3 in quarters because Andy's car is built for TOTB and weighs less than 1000kg.
We came third but in fact the result was hinging on mariginal results which could have gone either way.
As usual much hinged on the handling circuit and with Mark losing his clutch we took a serious body blow. 
But that's racing.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

richy said:


> So what your saying is that the GTR was never going to win or in fact ever beat either the 22b team or MLR ? So see you saying they were wrong to enter ? Please don't say they should enter for fun as I doubt any of the team didn't want to win or believe they could do well.
> You are saying I don't understand, you don't know me or what I understand about totb or modified cars or indeed race cars, you assume that because I have a different view to you that I don't know what I'm talking about,


If you claim to know so much, how come you're still missing the point?
The GTR, be it an R32 to R35 is a big heavy lump, it would take a lot of work to get it to a decent weight to compete on the handling circuit and then due to the size, it still wouldn't be as nimble as the cars that scored most of the points. Combine this with the fact that those cars that did score points (MLR and 22B) also went on to score points in both the 1/4 and top speed events.

If the team set off with the tactic of taking points off the other teams in the the handling then as a spectator this year, I would say that that tactic did not really pay off and to be quite honest, as long as the track is tight, the GTRs aren't going to dominate that event.

What you'll also notice if you looked at the results is that the GTRs didn't dominate the 1/4 and top speed as they possibly should have. Several factors due to cars expected to do well having breakages but taking absolutely nothing away from the guys who competed, the field was very strong this year.

BUT, as I said before, it was very strong with cars that were not street cars, Jurgens and George's were the only street cars with full interiors in the top ten.

I don't see where I've said the team shouldn't have competed at all, the point I'm making is that if you take all the 'PRO cars' out of the points and put them in a different category as they have in previous years then the results look very different as the other GTR team members did dominate the street cars - simples!


----------



## asiasi (Dec 22, 2007)

Great effort and well done to everyone involved :thumbsup:


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

asiasi said:


> Great effort and well done to everyone involved :thumbsup:


Well said Si and also a huge thanks to Ludders etc for organising a great weekend again :bowdown1:


----------



## car killer (Oct 27, 2005)

Well done guys.
Unfortunately totb is not about finding the best 10 road going cars anymore. Its just a advertisement for the tuners to try and attract more business. That isn't a problem but I think if you own a garage/tuning company etc then how can genuine entrants compete. They should drop the pro class and have a tuners class. They need to be separated from cars that drive to and from the event and customers cars etc
I see some saying GTR's are to heavy to handle etc. Are these people forgetting what Rocket Ronnie did for the first 3 years of totb. I have been to every totb and this year was possibly the worst one.
Also you have to remember these are normal drivers gaining experience just from track days etc. They are not professional race drivers. The guy in the short wheel base audi for example looked appalling. With correct driver in that car you would expect it to do better. If some people had tbe driving skills to match there wallets the cars would do better times. 
To finish if you got this far is there are alot of people "with all the gear just no idea"


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

car killer said:


> Are these people forgetting what Rocket Ronnie did for the first 3 years of totb. I have been to every totb.


If you've been to every TOTB, how come you can't remember they changed the track layout to suit the smaller cars on purpose to stop the GTR dominance? :thumbsup:


----------



## car killer (Oct 27, 2005)

matt j said:


> If you've been to every TOTB, how come you can't remember they changed the track layout to suit the smaller cars on purpose to stop the GTR dominance? :thumbsup:


I do remember mate. It was once mlr started getting involved lol


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

I have not quoted one of richys quotes to reply to because there are so many pointless ones (IMHO)

Regardless of the reason we came third your comments are at kindergarten level and there is no need for them. The end !

Yes it is surprising to me that fewer gtrs did well in the top speed run . On paper surely we should have done better - did they all stay the course ?
And I expected us to do better overall but we didnt but although I wasnt there I know it wasnt for the lack of trying . 

So instead of knocking the guys that tried but didnt win congrats to the MLR and Suburus teams and well done to everyone in the gtr team that took part

The rules are of course another matter completely.


----------



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

Well... I ****ed up by putting on the worst tyres ever. I was wrongly advised to use wet street tyres. Doh!!. 
Did my best and changed everything to try and be competitive but shift tyres are shit tyres.

For this event you need proper sticky rubber that comes up to temp vey quickly as the surface is very poor. Super super soft for me next time.
Won't let the team down again I can assure you!!!!!

Well done to everyone else though. Great to see so many GTRs in one place and nearly all of them capable of driving home! You would not have seen that a few years ago.


----------



## richy (Feb 6, 2005)

Well looks to me to be a lot of, how can I put this without causing to much offence, reasons/excuses as to why gtr didn't do as well as I and I'm sure others would expect, I never expected to have many of you agree although some of you kind of have.
The end of the day we all know what totb is about and with the spec of a lot of the gtr entry's i would of expected a better result,cars breaking has always been the biggest deciding factor in totb, to finish first first you must finish,
I am not knocking anyone for trying or giving it a go but it's been a long long time since gtr has had a good result and surely it's not just me that thought the 35 would change this ?


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

I don't think you can realistically expect big fat R35s in road usuable trim to compete with custom built low weight high horsepower machines that are clearly not road legal.

The wing on the front of that Scoob always makes me wonder.

Well done to the team for taking part and getting a good result.
It's not really my thing because it seems the rules are rather open to interpretation.


----------



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

that's a fair statement Richy. we should have known better. lesson learnt !

for me it was my first time at the event competing and I took advice about tyres and set up off someone that had done it before, so I relied on that. 

now though, having learnt what it is all about and seeing how much prep goes into Andy forests car, I will make mine more competitive for next year.

he had 4 sets of wheels and tyres, and totally different set ups for each discipline. also had about 20 guys helping him out make all the changes in between. there was just me and Bernie with my car and I had a boost pipe issue to sort primarily.

next time though, I will bring more tyres/wheels, and help to change the car set ups for each discipline - so to be at least on a par with what everyone else was doing...


----------



## TomS (Mar 21, 2012)

Congrats on the results guys, I'm sure you would have loved to win it overall but 3rd is nothing short of an achievement!


----------



## richy (Feb 6, 2005)

Thanks nick, nice to see some people can look at things from a critical point of view without taking offence or just banging on about gtr's being a big car !!! I think we are all aware of the size of these cars.
It's good to see you have a plan for next year, good on ya
It surprises me nobody advised you of the level of competition and how serious some people take this event


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

I was watching the results over the weekend. I thought it looked good on Saturday but of course it mattered Sunday.
I took part once (CAS broke and cost me 100bhp which slowed me down) but once I was there and saw the support some cars get and how unroadlike they are, I never entered again.

I was thinking it really could do with someone doing logistics, watching the others teams times and working out who need to be doing what and when and making sure that the "teams" points come together at the end. 

TBH if you wheeled out ten SVM 250mph cars and they all did one good 1/4 mile and top speed run, you would be about there. That isn't going to happen and I thought there were some good times in all three disciplines. Yesterday afternoon I saw 4 out of 10 top speed and 1/4 mile runs were GTROC which is dominating really.

We have this discussion every year and until the circuit becomes a normal circuit we really are going to struggle. I used to do sprints at Elvington. We used the left hand loop (Clicky) on the map, originally as a 1/4 mile straight, round the bend and then 3rd gear chicanes with a hairpin and then back to the start. If we did that, we would be fine!

Well done all that took part. It is a lot harder that it appears (watching the results on the website live) to do well. Onwards and upwards.


----------



## willgts (Jul 17, 2004)

Well I had a great couple of days!

Was great going up against some of the best out there just to see them go. A highlight was going up against Jurgen about halfway through Sunday. Upto about 3rd gear we were pretty close and then he just pulled away like I had put the brakes on. I actually laughed out loud, wish I had in car footage of that. Respect to you sir.
I'm pleased that I managed to get on the boards with my Litchfield Stage 5.5 with MPSS on. I also will be upping the spec of the car for next year although it will strictly still be a road car. I think there will be more and more competitive GTRs as time goes on. Thanks to everyone involved, win or lose I had a blast! I must say a MASSIVE thank you to Iain Litchfield who came up and was having a look at my launch logs until both our laptops quickly ran out of juice! To be able to even get into the GTR team with a daily driven car on street tyres is a testament to the Iain's ability to build very user friendly fast cars!


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

willgts said:


> Well I had a great couple of days!
> 
> Was great going up against some of the best out there just to see them go. A highlight was going up against Jurgen about halfway through Sunday. Upto about 3rd gear we were pretty close and then he just pulled away like I had put the brakes on. I actually laughed out loud, wish I had in car footage of that. Respect to you sir.
> I'm pleased that I managed to get on the boards with my Litchfield Stage 5.5 with MPSS on. I also will be upping the spec of the car for next year although it will strictly still be a road car. I think there will be more and more competitive GTRs as time goes on. Thanks to everyone involved, win or lose I had a blast! I must say a MASSIVE thank you to Iain Litchfield who came up and was having a look at my launch logs until both our laptops quickly ran out of juice! To be able to even get into the GTR team with a daily driven car on street tyres is a testament to the Iain's ability to build very user friendly fast cars!


I never got chance to say hello on Sunday Will. The information available from the organisers is pretty poor to be honest and causes much confusion. What sort of times did you post in terms of 60ft, ET and terminal?


----------



## willgts (Jul 17, 2004)

Yeah, I wanted to have a chat with you about yours. You are putting down some cracking numbers mate! Well done.

1.7 60ft
10.36 ET
135mph

How about you? as far as detailed times?


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

willgts said:


> Yeah, I wanted to have a chat with you about yours. You are putting down some cracking numbers mate! Well done.
> 
> 1.7 60ft
> 10.36 ET
> ...


Thanks Will. I was running on C23 with MT drag tyres at the weekend, so that undoubtedly helps. Once we got going yesterday afternoon it ran the following numbers back to back:

9.83 @ 145 with a 1.71 60 ft
9.84 @ 144 with a 1.70 60 ft
9.87 @ 144 with a 1.66 60 ft

These runs were all within about 7-8 minutes of each other. Maybe with better traction and more favourable conditions, it would get into the 9.7 region?

I must say a big thanks to JM-Imports and Ryan Griffiths for getting the car into this shape. Apart from destroying my brand new carbon splitter on the top speed run and losing an indicator lens on a 1/4 mile run, it ran perfectly all weekend. Great work guys and thanks for all your help and support over the last few months. The car scored points (albeit low points) in the top speed and 1/4 mile disciplines and was one place from scoring in the handling event. 

I'm happy with that


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

Hi all 

Just thought you would want to know some times from SVM & Mad Medusa from over the weekend.

0-60mph took 2.28 sec's
0-100mph took 4.14 sec's
0-150mph took 7.39 sec's
30-130mph 4.79 sec's

These figures were taken from the semi final run. VMax footage in the link below.

SVM @ TOTB Semi Final - Elvington July 2013 - YouTube

regards

KK


----------



## willgts (Jul 17, 2004)

Nice!

I think you could have another tenth in the 60ft which you can x1.5 at the other end! Because we are getting very similar 60ft and I only have MPSS on. Got the latest Ecutek Launch control on which is brilliant when set up.

What kind of power+boost were you running yesterday do you think? Would love to break the 9s, but not sure I'm gonna do it on these turbos.


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

GTaaaaaarrrrrr! said:


> Thanks Will. I was running on C23 with MT drag tyres at the weekend, so that undoubtedly helps. Once we got going yesterday afternoon it ran the following numbers back to back:
> 
> 9.83 @ 145 with a 1.71 60 ft
> 9.84 @ 144 with a 1.70 60 ft
> 9.87 @ 144 with a 1.66 60 ft



Well done mate, awesome times.


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

JamieP said:


> Well done mate, awesome times.


Cheers Jamie :smokin:


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

willgts said:


> Nice!
> 
> I think you could have another tenth in the 60ft which you can x1.5 at the other end! Because we are getting very similar 60ft and I only have MPSS on. Got the latest Ecutek Launch control on which is brilliant when set up.
> 
> What kind of power+boost were you running yesterday do you think? Would love to break the 9s, but not sure I'm gonna do it on these turbos.


Cheers Will. I'm guessing power is between 850-950hp and boost was either 1.8 or 1.85 bar I think (maybe Ryan can confirm)?


----------



## R35 Boxer (Aug 12, 2012)

Well done to you all, great results by all especially George. Gutted I couldn't make it


----------



## rockabilly (Oct 15, 2003)

as nick had said above the tyres make or break the handling. we have many track prepped cars especially 32gtr,s. if you guys feel so strongly dip into your pocket drag a 100 quid entry and have a fxxking go instead of bitching at others.

we need light, well set up monster track spec cars....simples. without these we will not win..the guys that competed did a fantastic job..do you have any idea what it takes to get a 35 round that curcuit in 50secs then you would understand the difficulty we heve. dont forget there was something like 30 evo,s and 30 scoobs on the handling and 4 gtroc cars..does not take much to work out if we had say 5 or 10 more track based cars the ending may have been better.

rant over sorry lol


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

rockabilly said:


> as nick had said above the tyres make or break the handling. we have many track prepped cars especially 32gtr,s. if you guys feel so strongly dip into your pocket drag a 100 quid entry and have a fxxking go instead of bitching at others.
> 
> we need light, well set up monster track spec cars....simples. without these we will not win..the guys that competed did a fantastic job..do you have any idea what it takes to get a 35 round that curcuit in 50secs then you would understand the difficulty we heve. dont forget there was something like 30 evo,s and 30 scoobs on the handling and 4 gtroc cars..does not take much to work out if we had say 5 or 10 more track based cars the ending may have been better.
> 
> rant over sorry lol


...and relax

Amazing how many cracking cars we have but it never quite comes together on the day.
Maybe next year!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

davewilkins said:


> ...and relax
> 
> Amazing how many cracking cars we have but it never quite comes together on the day.
> Maybe next year!


I thought we all did a good Job.. 
I for one put in 110% we entered a car in circuit,top speed and drag and
did ok. Yes we need more out their to do the same.
Maybe next year,I can enter more for the team 

kk


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> I thought we all did a good Job..
> I for one put in 110% we entered a car in circuit,top speed and drag and
> did ok. Yes we need more out their to do the same.
> Maybe next year,I can enter more for the team
> ...


It does depend whether club members want to have a go at Ten of the Best (like I have done before) or we want ten superfast machines (which need to give Andy Forrest a run for his money) that will wipe the floor with everyone else and bring home the title trophy.

As far as my opinion, the club members should get to have a play and I am happy with the club coming third Life is too short!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

davewilkins said:


> It does depend whether club members want to have a go at Ten of the Best (like I have done before) or we want ten superfast machines (which need to give Andy Forrest a run for his money) that will wipe the floor with everyone else and bring home the title trophy.
> 
> As far as my opinion, the club members should get to have a play and I am happy with the club coming third Life is too short!


Third is good , As for looking a little higher next year, there is a real opportunity to improve, and no harm in trying!!
R35s for one are developing at an impressive rate,and I promise to "Club" together with Skylines as part of a formidable Team GTR next year!

I do need, like minded guys,customers up for it :squintdan so to speak
How can we encourage as a Club to Join in?

FOC Life membership lol

kk


----------



## rockabilly (Oct 15, 2003)

just snatched this from my facebook site.

nice words. cheers Darin..


Thanks also to Steven Darley and the 22B team & Jeff Ludgate and the GTROC team for some insane competition all day - yesterday was our turn to be a bit luckier with the breakages (although we had enough!), but :moon: :lol:... and we'll look forward to defending the title next year


----------



## Midnight Liner (Dec 19, 2006)

Congrats and well done to everyone that took part. Wish i could have been there to see it, but always seem to be offshore when this kind of events are on  hopefully will be able to attend next year and possibly compete at some point. 

Euan


----------



## XashskylineX (Jun 25, 2013)

It was my first visit to Ten of the Best and was a great day !!!!!!! 


A little disappointing tho tbh !!!!!


----------



## Kabz r35 Gtr (Sep 27, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Third is good , As for looking a little higher next year, there is a real opportunity to improve, and no harm in trying!!
> R35s for one are developing at an impressive rate,and I promise to "Club" together with Skylines as part of a formidable Team GTR next year!
> 
> I do need, like minded guys,customers up for it :squintdan so to speak
> ...


I'll be there next year! To show my support. Couldn't make it this time because off not being in the country  and Maybe have a few more horses by that time


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

XashskylineX said:


> It was my first visit to Ten of the Best and was a great day !!!!!!!
> 
> 
> A little disappointing tho tbh !!!!!


What were you disappointed about?


.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

PLEASE USE THIS LINK FROM NOW ON FOR TOTB COMMENTS, REPORTS, PHOTOS ETC.

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/183721-ten-best-2013-a.html

Thank you.

Jeff


.


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

willgts said:


> Well I had a great couple of days!
> 
> Was great going up against some of the best out there just to see them go. A highlight was going up against Jurgen about halfway through Sunday. Upto about 3rd gear we were pretty close and then he just pulled away like I had put the brakes on. I actually laughed out loud, wish I had in car footage of that. Respect to you sir.!


nice I remember that was well impressed with your car ;-) 

sorry never got a chance to say hello...


----------



## XashskylineX (Jun 25, 2013)

Ludders said:


> What were you disappointed about?
> 
> 
> .




Why ???? hhhmmmmmmmmm lol


There wasn't any 32's (at all apart from MGT 32 till that disappeared) 33's (apart from AMT) not even any 34's (at all apart from the RIPS Build) participating !!!!!!!!!! 

Mostly all 35's


Hope there would be plenty of GT-R'S next year


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

Obviously Blue Streak was so fast you missed it........


----------



## XashskylineX (Jun 25, 2013)

ATCO said:


> Obviously Blue Streak was so fast you missed it........



Cant miss that !!!!!!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

XashskylineX said:


> Why ???? hhhmmmmmmmmm lol
> 
> 
> There wasn't any 32's (at all apart from MGT 32 till that disappeared) 33's (apart from AMT) not even any 34's (at all apart from the RIPS Build) participating !!!!!!!!!!
> ...


AND A FEW MORE SKYLINES :chuckle:
KK


----------



## XashskylineX (Jun 25, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> AND A FEW MORE SKYLINES :chuckle:
> KK


 
+1 

Yep mixture of ALL !!!!!!! :smokin:


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

Ludders said:


> What were you disappointed about?
> 
> 
> .


There were no F-ing Hillman imps and Minisopcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## nailsgtr600 (Aug 2, 2007)

rockabilly said:


> just snatched this from my facebook site.
> 
> nice words. cheers Darin..
> 
> ...


Well I enjoyed it! Your cooking was shit hot but nicks red wine was a bit dicey...
Company was great and the whole weekend was a blast! (Cheers jeff)
It's not all about winning at these sort of events for me and a lot of others I guess! Taking part & the crack makes it well worth it! 
I won't miss another!


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Well I enjoyed it! Your cooking was shit hot but nicks red wine was a bit dicey...
> Company was great and the whole weekend was a blast! (Cheers jeff)
> It's not all about winning at these sort of events for me and a lot of others I guess! Taking part & the crack makes it well worth it!
> I won't miss another!


Well said that man +100:clap::clap:


----------



## pwpro (Jun 6, 2009)

johnhanton57 said:


> Well said that man +100:clap::clap:


good to meet you at last john 

heres all you have to do to win next time round lol

TOTB 2013 Drag Final In-Car - YouTube


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

pwpro said:


> good to meet you at last john
> 
> heres all you have to do to win next time round lol
> 
> TOTB 2013 Drag Final In-Car - YouTube


It was great to hook up and meet at last.

We did not expect to get into the final as our set up for the team was to get Top Speed but every little counts.

Mad Medusa is still in development so watch this space :wavey:


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

John, what's your theoretical top speed?
Interested as I've calculated mine on the Holinger at 10k rpm and think it might be close.


----------



## TomS (Mar 21, 2012)

Someone on the 350z forum posted this video up which features a few GTRs, very nicely put together!


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

djtimodj said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just wanted to introduce myself to the guys that will be competing at TOTB XII next week
> 
> ...


Just watched your short clip mate, very good  Are there any more coming?


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

George, I am being sent a link in due course of all the raw footage so I will let you know as soon as I get it.

Jeff

.


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

Ludders said:


> George, I am being sent a link in due course of all the raw footage so I will let you know as soon as I get it.
> 
> Jeff
> 
> .


Cheers Jeff :thumbsup:


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

pwpro said:


> good to meet you at last john
> 
> heres all you have to do to win next time round lol
> 
> TOTB 2013 Drag Final In-Car - YouTube


holy shit


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

matt j said:


> John, what's your theoretical top speed?
> Interested as I've calculated mine on the Holinger at 10k rpm and think it might be close.


I could do 237mph without major damage but to do serious top speed I would have to change diff and then the sky's the limit


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

johnhanton57 said:


> I could do 237mph without major damage but to do serious top speed I would have to change diff and then the sky's the limit


Cool, are you running at Marham?


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

matt j said:


> Cool, are you running at Marham?


Oh YES!:chuckle:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

johnhanton57 said:


> I could do 237mph without major damage but to do serious top speed I would have to change diff and then the sky's the limit


239mph then :bowdown1::chuckle:
kk


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> 239mph then :bowdown1::chuckle:
> kk


I am currently in serious shit city but please don't ask ! 

Next year come March i want the Texas mile at 270 mph :chuckle:

We have the invite just not the funds opcorn:


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

How about a TOTB reunion at the Jap Show Finale at the end of this month at Santa Pod? It would be good to get together again!

Look in the events section and get your name on the list.

See you there?


.


----------

